# Yakult For Infections



## Fourstar (15/11/07)

I have been doing some readings on Sour ales, lambics, Flanders Reds etc.

One thing that jumped out at me with my morning Yakult at work is ITS LOADED with...


*Lactobacillus!!*

Is there any issue with using the l. casei strain? Have I jumped into the deep end too quickly? Seems like it would be a hell of allot better than using yogurt in brews to get some sourness as its loaded with it!

I also saw on the Yakult website if it is stored above 4 deg for an extended time it will become sour! So I guess its a step in the right direction.

In a 23L batch its merely 0.2% of total Fluid for 1 bottle so the side effects of the milk etc I think would be almost untraceable.


Any ideas? Anyone tested this theory?


----------



## Stuster (15/11/07)

I haven't done it, but neonmeate has used yoghurt in a sour wit beer he made. I drank a bottle of it and vowed to make some for this summer. Very fresh, with the sourness working really well with the typical witbier flavours for my tastes. Anyway, of course, I haven't got round to doing it yet. Long 'to brew' list. Read all about it by clicking here.

And I'm sure you are jumping in too soon, but if you feel like it, what the hell. :super: 

Come to think of it, haven't seen neonmeate around for a while. Could it...might it...no, nothing in beer can make you sick...can it?


----------



## Fourstar (15/11/07)

Yeah well thats what I thinking, not that I have any evidence but I think its got to have ALLOT more lacto than the equivalent yogurt count would. Not to mention yogurt generally has those B and C cultures in it also attributing to other strange flavours. <_< 

When I make my HefeWeizen ill rack off 4L or so.
- 2 2L milk bottles.
- 1 with raspberries and yakult. 
- 1 with straight out yakult. 

I'll see how things go then!

:beerbang:


----------



## Stuster (15/11/07)

Sounds a good plan. Report back on how it goes if you can.


----------



## Fourstar (15/11/07)

OMG,

Well i think the yakult sounds ALLOT better tahn the yogurt option.

If you were unaware, Lactobacillus acidophilus (the A bacteria in yogurt).

L. acidophilus is part of the normal vaginal flora.[6] The acid produced by L. acidophilus in the vagina helps to control the growth of the fungus Candida albicans, helping to prevent vaginal yeast infections. The same beneficial effect has been observed in cases of oral or gastrointestinal Candidiasis infections. Certain spermicides and contraceptive creams can kill L. acidophilus in the vagina, clearing the path to possible yeast infections.

Taken straight from wikipedia.... need i say more!

Besides, 'beer-o-minge' or 'minge-brau' :beerbang: 

Are you still liking that Wit you had made with yogurt?

Interesting!


----------



## Stuster (15/11/07)

Still feel fine. I have nothing against vaginas personally (at least at present). I am not very squeamish and have nothing against the connection at all. Are you saying you're not going to eat yoghurt now because you've found this out? :wacko:


----------



## Fourstar (15/11/07)

Stuster said:


> Still feel fine. I have nothing against vaginas personally (at least at present). I am not very squeamish and have nothing against the connection at all. Are you saying you're not going to eat yoghurt now because you've found this out?



Yeah i think ill still eat yogurt, drink yogurt beer and eat minge for that matter!  

Be a good side by side todo the Yogurt VS the Yakult single L. Casei strain and taste the difference.

or as you pointed out in that thread.. do a sour mash!


----------



## kook (15/11/07)

Fourstar said:


> Besides, 'beer-o-minge' or 'minge-brau' :beerbang:



Google "Toi Sennhauser" or "Pussy Beer" if you'd like to read about an experiement with "natural yeast cultures".


----------



## Weizguy (15/11/07)

Fourstar, are you planning to take a swab from your fave girl and culture that for your beer?
I found that my sour mash and the home-made lacto culture had a familiar aroma.  

Prob not the right strain, but your experiment with Yakult will be interesting. I hope it produces the right flavours for you. Please report here.

From Stuster:


> I have nothing against vaginas personally (at least at present).


Me neither, currently. More's the pity, but that's a place we ain't going. :lol: 

Again, I dunno if a hefeweizen is the right beer to mix with L. casei (note the capital "L"...pedantic Biology graduate). Tell us how you go with it, coz that's a beer I'd be happy to make and report on, if it turns out OK. I might even swap you a bottle of one of my Berliners for one of yours, if you get keen.

Beerz
Seth out


----------



## Stuster (15/11/07)

Sounds like a good plan (or many good ones in fact). Just need to brew all of them (for science of course :icon_cheers: ).


----------



## Fourstar (15/11/07)

Maybe i should build up the yakult in a starter as it obviously sours naturally then add to the 2 odd L to give it a kickstart.

ill reserve 1 of the 6 and happily send you one if its not sink worthy.

i might leave 1 out tonight to get warm and give her a taste in the morning! hopefully sour! (not my favourite girl)


----------



## domonsura (15/11/07)

:lol: mingebrau :lol:


:lol:


----------



## domonsura (15/11/07)

:lol: :lol: :lol:
You guys have just lightened my ENTIRE WEEK up with this one. Thank god for beer drinkers to keep it real.


----------



## discoloop (15/11/07)

I'm sure there's a thread floating round here somewhere linking to an article about a New York concept artist who, amongst other 'wrong' things with food, kicked off a fermentation using her own 'special' yeast.


----------



## Fourstar (16/11/07)

discoloop said:


> I'm sure there's a thread floating round here somewhere linking to an article about a New York concept artist who, amongst other 'wrong' things with food, kicked off a fermentation using her own 'special' yeast.



yeah i saw that somewhere... dont know how much truth is in it thou!


----------



## crozdog (16/11/07)

LOL

ya gotta love her label! B) Up there with Franko's best! :super:


----------



## tangent (16/11/07)

you guys crack me up :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/11/07)

_cunnilingus L. casei strain Shirota_ ?? h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (16/11/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> _cunnilingus L. casei strain Shirota_ ?? h34r:
> 
> Warren -



Now that is a mouthful  

rook


----------



## devo (16/11/07)

oh no..._sits in corner and waits for the fun police to remove thread._ :unsure:


----------



## Fourstar (16/11/07)

let me guess ill be the scapegoat cos im the newbie troublemaker threadstarter!

banned in less than a week!

SWEET!


----------



## Stuster (16/11/07)

Burn the newbie, burn the newbie!


----------



## Fourstar (26/11/07)

Ok guys, quick update.

did the AG for the hefe yesterday.

Got it currently in a cube to be transferred to my fermenter this evening. I have 3056 Wyeast ready to be pitched. will pitch mix recirculate a few times thru the tap with some serious aeration in between. I dont have any raspberries so unfortunatly so it will be 2 2L yakults. 

Im still having issues with my post boil volume. I think im not collecting enough wort. I dont think it helped that i went to my new 40L kettle with the 3ring rambo burner. looking at the marks i measured on my pot for L vol. I it looks like i had atleast 2L more boil off than what i expected + trub loss was more this time (unsure if wheat protiens take up more room than a reg barley ale).

Ahhhhh the joys of AG! hopefully next brew i can get it down to a T!

*Edited as my typing skills went out the window being distracted at work.


----------



## Stuster (26/11/07)

Don't worry. You'll sort out the volume losses on your system. All you need is more practice. Luckily you'll end up with beer with each experiment.

Like to know how this one turns out.


----------



## Fourstar (26/11/07)

The starter i have been building for the Lacto. C smeels quite good. Nothing to make me want to vomit so hopefully its pitchable and i dont waste a few L of quality brew. I have it undertaking a symbiosis starter with a very small amount of US-05 to help it on its way. considering its usually got a very nutral flavour profile it should cause too much harm to the final product once the wyeast 3056 is added.

on a side note the 3056 smells allot like miso paste out of the packet (very salty and soy notes). From the starter i made i reserved some to see if it tasted bad and it was very weizen flavoured. There may be some link b/w miso fermentation and weizen yeast provided by wyeast.

i think it needs some research!


----------



## newguy (26/11/07)

Fourstar said:


> Im still having issues with my post boil volume. I think im not collecting enough wort. I dont think it helped that i went to my new 40L kettle with the 3ring rambo burner. looking at the marks i measured on my pot for L vol. I it looks like i had atleast 2L more boil off than what i expected + trub loss was more this time (unsure if wheat protiens take up more room than a reg barley ale).



I just did an article for my club's newsletter which deals with water budgeting. My analysis of all my batches thus far (150+) has revealed that:

Water lost to grain in the mash is 700ml/lb = 1.54l/kg
Water lost during the boil is 3.3l/hr indoors on an electric stove and 5.8l/hr outdoors on a propane burner
Water lost to trub in the kettle is pretty much always dead on 1l
For example, if I want 42l of finished wort from 10kg of malt and a 90 min boil outdoors on the propane burner, I'll need 42 + (10)(1.54) + (1.5)(5.8) + 1 = 67.1l (67 is close enough). The evaporation numbers may not perfectly match your situation, but the mash retention figure probably will. This should help get you in the ballpark.


----------



## Fourstar (26/11/07)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspergillus_oryzae

the bacteria used to ferment miso, this happens b/w several days and months-years

very tempting to add a tsp of miso to the 2nd berliner style im making with the yakult.

1 iwth yakult 1 with miso

in-ter-estin.


----------



## mfdes (26/11/07)

Hey Fourstar:
Aspergillus is a fungus, a mould to be exact, not a bacterium. It is in fact in the same genus as the common citrus mold.

MFS.


----------



## Fourstar (26/11/07)

mfdes said:


> Hey Fourstar:
> Aspergillus is a fungus, a mould to be exact, not a bacterium. It is in fact in the same genus as the common citrus mold.
> 
> MFS.



oops, my bad

on the wiki page for miso, it has been known to have Lacto.A in it. This may be even beter to use than yakult.

hmmm.


----------

